# Do people still experience Blackout on their Canon R5/R6 with the latest firmware update



## SenseiofPhot0s (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey guys, 

Since day 1 of owning my Canon r5/r6 cameras, I realized people have had blackout issues with their shooting. Personally, I have not had an issue where I got blackout, but still curious to see if any of you guys still have this occurring issue.

Have a great day


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2022)

SenseiofPhot0s said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Since day 1 of owning my Canon r5/r6 cameras, I realized people have had blackout issues with their shooting. Personally, I have not had an issue where I got blackout, but still curious to see if any of you guys still have this occurring issue.
> 
> Have a great day


It's never worried me. I use fast refresh for BIF and fast stuff and low power for static subjects.


----------



## harrylarsen (Apr 8, 2022)

No!


----------



## SkaiHues (Apr 12, 2022)

I have two R5 bodies, one is fine, no issues. The other body has had the problem since day one. 

Both are on 1.52


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2022)

SkaiHues said:


> I have two R5 bodies, one is fine, no issues. The other body has had the problem since day one.
> 
> Both are on 1.52


Any differences in settings configuration?


----------



## SkaiHues (Apr 12, 2022)

No, same settings which are generally copied over between the two bodies.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2022)

SkaiHues said:


> No, same settings which are generally copied over between the two bodies.


Interesting. That suggests it's a hardware issue.


----------



## SkaiHues (Apr 12, 2022)

Possibly. I've been reluctant to send it in, but it's not getting better with firmware updates.


----------



## roby17269 (Apr 18, 2022)

Last friday I shot around 1700 frames with my gripped R5 (fw 1.5.2) & RF 50mm 1.2L...
I had 1 hiccup in the middle of the birthday party: no blackout (that happened rarely in the past), but the camera froze once: it became unresponsive and the EVF was frozen. Turning it off and on fixed that, no need to remove the battery.


----------

